# Secret Spot....Oh Brother Part II



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LuckyStrike and I headed out early today for that high country looking at new place's we've never been....[attachment=9:2pwpjbt6]100_1685.JPG[/attachment:2pwpjbt6][attachment=8:2pwpjbt6]100_1683.JPG[/attachment:2pwpjbt6][attachment=7:2pwpjbt6]100_1687.JPG[/attachment:2pwpjbt6][attachment=6:2pwpjbt6]100_1682.JPG[/attachment:2pwpjbt6][attachment=5:2pwpjbt6]100_1688.JPG[/attachment:2pwpjbt6]

Sorry, I'm not at liberty to tell you where we were. What a beautiful river !! Hungry browns and tiger trout no bigger than 10" long. To fiesty to get a picture.

We headed down the road a piece to some familiar water and got our pontoons launched....another 9 of these and we would have had our limit....[attachment=4:2pwpjbt6]100_1693.JPG[/attachment:2pwpjbt6][attachment=3:2pwpjbt6]100_1697.JPG[/attachment:2pwpjbt6]

These next three picture's were taken in less than one hour, showing how that country can rapidly change, we just happen to be at the wrong end of the lake when it hit... the line in the picture is actually the rain headed for us....uh, we got soaked.....  [attachment=2:2pwpjbt6]100_1699.JPG[/attachment:2pwpjbt6][attachment=1:2pwpjbt6]100_1700.JPG[/attachment:2pwpjbt6][attachment=0:2pwpjbt6]100_1701.JPG[/attachment:2pwpjbt6]

Drive time from Salt Lake should take about 2.5 hours, Luckystrike drove to and from, I think he saved us about 4 hours !!

Life is good.....


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great looking pics. The lake looks welcoming after the rain cleared out. I guess if you are driving a jet you can shave 4 hours off a trip? :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good on ya .45. Looks like I need LuckyStrike for a caddy too. See any buffalo in Yellowstone? :lol: Or just that cow? _(O)_


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Swift creek is a good river. It's a lot of fun. I haven't fished it for a few years, though. Good to read the report.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty country, .45.

Looks like a very enjoyable day.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice Kerry. Looks great. Were there any jack rabbits ? :mrgreen:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Great pics and nice report. Looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have seen some nice moose up that way as well. I thought it was a cow in the road but it was a mom and baby moose really cool to see. I have never had a ton of luck up in that pond but it sure is good looking water. The other place can get brutal fast good that you were able to get off the water.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great looking country .45!! Looks like a fun trip.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Life is very good.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

What the Wyogoob mod batman?! When did this happen? Did they give Zim the boot?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Having no information on this place and not knowing what to expect, we took our pontoons, hoping to get on the water. Boy, did we get some funny looks from the Rangers. The little reservoir is owned by the _MoonLake Electric Company_. No boats, tubes or pontoons are allowed. Along the river there seemed to be quite a few ponds that looked very inviting, but with our time limited and with the heavy rain falling we decided not to stick around. There are also some very clean $5.00 per day camp sites along the river. I hope to spent more time up there someday.



sawsman said:


> Good on ya .45. Looks like I need LuckyStrike for a caddy too. See any buffalo in Yellowstone? :lol: Or just that cow? _(O)_


No buffalo....black cows....lots of 'em. Quite a few deer, no antlers. A couple of bowhunters. Not too many people at the campsites, I think they all left when the rain came.

Left 'click' this picture, it looks better... :|


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> What the Wyogoob mod batman?! When did this happen? Did they give Zim the boot?


yeah noticed they gave the Goob the power of green also

man that cow has it made even has his own little bridge to get over to that island and eat.. lazy cow :roll:


----------

